# A New Family Train Engineer



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

A new train engineer has joined the Tooele Valley and Erda Western Garden Railway. Alexis Brianna Smith took charge of all railroad equipment belonging to her dad, Bryan, on Thursday, 23 April 2009 at 8:57 p.m. At 6 pounds 3 ounces and 19 inches tall, she rules the railroad very effectively. Mom, Dad and new railroad owner are all three doing fatastic. And oh, yes, she has red hair.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Congrats Brian!!!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Congratulations. BTW, baby food containers make great parts holder! Stock up while they're young, and you'll have plenty to last you through their college.  

Later, 

K


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan,
Hardiest Congratulations from the Carters. Alexis is beautiful. 

Will we get to meet her in person at Marty's this year?

Jim and Susie C.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Connnnnnnnnnnnnnngratulations, Brian...... She's a cutie.... Keep the TE Transmitter in her hands at all times. She'll be a natural..


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

What a sweetie!


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

* Congrats Bryan!!

She is a cutie!

Glad all are doing fine.


Jim & Becky 
*


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

What a little cutie! Congrats!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*All right Bryan... Congrats...Cute as a bugs ear. *


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you everyone.
JC, yeah you will see herat marty.


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Bryan. She's a doll. 

Dave


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations Bryan, She's a cute one for sure. 

Henson & Reba Tittle


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank... She is just alike me.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations Bryan. 

Ron and Holly


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

congrats Bryan 
very cool....


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you marty and ron....


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Congradulations Bryan. Ya got a cute little bundle there, but I couldn't tell if she has your curly hair. 

Terl


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

So sweet! 

Congratulations!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Bryan!! Great news!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Congradulations Bryan. She sure is pretty


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Congrats Bryan, she is so cute hehe. Lil bundle of joy. 

-Will


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you John J,Will,Mark,and Torby


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah!!! What wonderful news. Congrats Bryan. Glad to hear that everyone is well. You're life will never be the same.. and everyday it'll just get better... She's lovely... and I just know she'll be a daddy's girl.. 

Congratulations..


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank Dave F


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful news and great pictures. Brings back memories of incredible joy tempered by exhaustion! All the best, Jon.


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations to you and your wife. Best wishes to the Smith family. Alexis is beauty. 

Joe and Martha McGarry


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Than you Joe, and John


----------

